# Canine caviar



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been waiting to write this post because I did not want to bash a food that my dog has done so well on before but now I'm just mad  As some on here might know (I know I don't post everyday but I read this blog everyday) Deuce has several allergies which make it hard for me to find foods he can eat. He always eats Honest Kitchen for dinner but in the mornings I like to feed something quicker especially since the pups come to work with me everyday or stay at my moms sometimes. I finally found Canine Caviar Open Sky which he did amazing on, the all of a sudden this last bag I bought in December each time I tried to feed it he would throw up within 5 minutes of eating it. I didn't think much of it, maybe he had an upset stomach so I tried a different food and no issues. I tried the canine caviar again and he immediately threw up again. I started googling it and came across the yorkie forum and saw complaints about canine caviar bagging cat food into dog food bags and pups getting sick and getting pancreatitis  I wrote to them and have not gotten a response at all. I'm so disappointed because I thought it was a good food and also so happy that I stopped feeding it as soon as Deuce threw it up. I still have the bag of it wonder if I can get it tested somewhere to see what is going in. I'm always careful about what I feed so this makes me sad  I also had my mom switch her shepherd to it a few years ago and now I guess we have to find a new food for him which is also hard due to his issues he is 10 and a couple years ago he had a bilateral hernia repair with mesh inserts. BTW she also feeds THK for dinner and a few months ago her pups got diahrea with a newer order of THK, now I wonder if it was Canine Caviar. I contacted THK and they were immediately helpful, they had the open box picked up at their cost, tested for any issues and replaced it with a new box, all no questions asked with only concern for our dogs. I feel bad now I wonder if the other food made them sick 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if there's somewhere you can report the symptoms to? Sounds like there needs to be a recall.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. I would wonder if you could contact the people at The Truth About Pet Food, and they could tell you what to do since you are getting no help from the company. Anything you do will be time consuming, but worth it to hold them accountable for not caring about anything but the $$ they can make. I know you have heard a lot about Primal lately on the forum, but it is a great commercial raw that's quick and easy if Deuce can eat it. Also, if he could eat Mulligan Stew, that is a great food made by an excellent company with the same high standards as THK. Their kibble is baked not extruded. If I think of any others I'll let you know.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for the problems you are having. I also feed THK, I feed Embark. I also feed Wellness Core, but I am changing the Wellness to Natures Logic. It is a holistic food. My golden has had an ear problem for about a month now. The vet gave me panalog for it. My DIL said it won't help, because it's a fungus in her ear. She convinced me to try Natures Logic food. Apparently potatoes can cause problems also. It is is grain free, pea and potato free! She also feeds Acana. She does a lot of research on dog food. She said when you process it at high temps, a lot of nutrients are gone. Acana is not processed at high temp. BTW she was a vet when she was in Japan. 

I just started feeding the new food yesterday. I'll let you know how she does. 

I hope you find something for Deuce!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

O dear! that sounds awful, and it's really bad that the company aren't being any help. Hope you manage to sort out some suitable food 


x


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to try calling the company today and see what they say. From what I have read online they're not very cooperative and they do not have a 100% satisfaction guarantee so I couldn't even return the food for a refund! We tried the Primal he's not a fan  I still have a bag of it at the house, right now for breakfast he has been picking on the Vital Essentials freeze dried if I mix it with fresh chicken. I can't afford to feed Freeze Dried long term anyway its super expensive and I have 4 pets to feed including one cat that eats canned only and one cat only on Stella and Chewy's freeze dried which is also crazy expensive - she is a kibble addict and wont eat canned  Once that is done I will probably feed him THK for his morning meal until Farmina is in stock at Chewy. I got their sample of the cod formula and he seemed to like it. He is allergic to potatoes and peas which rules out most foods. I'm really hoping the Farmina works out for us


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I finally heard back from them - they want me to send in the food to be tested and want to send me a free replacement bag.


----------

